# bottle gourd, long melon, calabash



## geekinpink (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello, does anyone know if this is ok for tort to eat? thanks! It's very common here but I'm on the fence about it because it's a fruit although we cook it as a vegetable.


----------



## HLogic (Feb 10, 2011)

Almost any of the squash and pumpkin family, Curcurbitaceae, are fine for tortoise consumption. Adjusting quantity according to the species would be advised.


----------

